# SMOK G-PRIV atty gap



## SlayerKallie (28/6/17)

Good day fellow vapers! Just a quick question. Got a SMOK G-PRIV with the big baby beast tank and there is a huge gap between the mod and the tank. All the reviews I watched didn't mention any gap and I am wondering what is the problem with this one. Is it possible that the mod 510 pin is stuck? B.T.W. this was bought as a kit.


----------

